# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  jajka a cholesterol

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,


Piszę tutaj z prośbą o opinie, ponieważ na wielu stronach są tak rozbieżne informacje że już nie wiem w koncu czy jajka są zdrowe. Mam 30 lat i od 2 miesięcy chodzę na siłownie, ale chciałbym zastosować dietę, która zawiera m.in. jajka. Nie wiem jednak w jakich ilościach mogę jeśc, czy 2-3 jajka dziennie to dużo? Dodam, że kiedys miałem problemy z cholesterolem ale poł roku temu robiłem badania i było ok. wynik był w normie.
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Magdalena

Dzień dobry, 2-3 jajka dziennie to dużo, gdy będziesz spożywać taką ilość przez dłuższy czas możesz mieć ponownie problemy z cholesterolem. W żółtu jaja jest wiele cennych witamin oraz tłuszczy jednonienasyconych, ale także sporo cholesterolu bo aż ok. 200mg. Chcesz stosować, taką diete pewnie z powodu chęci zwiększenia masy mięśniowej. 
Substraty energetyczne wykorzystywane podczas pracy mięśniowej
Istotny rodzaj stosowanej diety znaczny nadmiar któregoś ze składników energetycznych, może mieć wpływ na stopień ich wykorzystania przy wyzwalaniu energii w mięśniach 
pożywienie wysokowęglowodanowe zwiększa zużycie węglowodanów w komórce mięśniowej podczas wysiłku, natomiast wysokotłuszczowe  pociąga za sobą wzrost zużycia tłuszczów 
wysokowęglowodanowa racja pokarmowa wpływa na podniesienie wydolności fizycznej zawodnika, wysokotłuszczowa obniża ją. Jeżeli chodzi o białko to sytuacja wygląda tak:
dyscypliny wytrzymałościowo-siłowe 1,2-1,8 g/kg masy ciała dziennie,
dyscypliny siłowe 1,6-1,8 g/kg m.c/dzień
maksymalna ilość zalecana dla zdrowych dorosłych ludzi 2 g/kg m.c/dzień. Przy większej podaży białka nie następuje dalszy przyrost masy mięśniowej.

----------

